# Cub Cadet 4-cycle gas trimmer CC4175



## huygen (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not been here for quite a while. I live in Fountain Inn in South Carolina.

I just bougth a new Cub Cadet 4 Cycle Gas Trimmer CC4175 from Tractor Supply.

I searched this machine in Google to get some operating tips. I found one tip as follows. When you start the machine the manual states that you press the primer bulb 10 times. Then you pull the starter rope briskly and the machine should start. Somebody mentioned that the machine still would not start and he received the answer to continue pressing the primer bulb, until you do not see any air bubbles in the fuel lines. Only then do you pull the starter rope.

May be some of you have some further tips and are willing to share them.
Many thanks. Where can I find an exploded parts drawing for this machine

I am retired, have a large vegetable garden, I help my wife with her business and I teach financial literacy in a prison once a week as a volunteer.

Many thanks.
Vincent Huygen


----------



## huygen (Nov 11, 2008)

*CUB CADET CC4175 4-cycle Gas Trimmer. Exploded parts drawing*


I bought the above machine a few days ago from Tractor Supply. The machine comes with an Operator's Manual, which does not include an exploded parts drawing complete with part numbers/description. 

In my earlier posting I requested information where to find an exploded parts drawing, but I did not receive an answer yet.

Reading trough many earlier postings I found in Geogrubb's posting of 6/12/2008 the parts website www.outdoordistributors.com for Pouland equipment. They manufacture many of the well-known brands including CUB CADET and I found there the exploded parts drawing for model CC 4175 in a 6 pages pdf file.

So my request has been resolved.

Vincent Huygen


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is another model number for your trimmer, usually found on a sticker either on the engine or the shaft.

With this number you can locate an illustrated parts list at the MTD website.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I am glad to be helpful 18 months ago, lol. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## huygen (Nov 11, 2008)

Geogrubb,
It shows that the advise you gave 18 months ago, has a great residual value for newcomers to this site, who want to learn how to repair small engines and how to maintain them properly.

As I read through earlier posts I copy-pasted general and relevant postings to a Word file, so that I have an ongoing quick reference. Your name comes up many times and and I want to thank you for the contribution you have made and continue to make to this forum on this website. There is nothing like experiential knowledge that you provide and that is archived in the numerous earlier posts.

I have a question. I read in posts that many users store their machine upside down. But what should be up and what is down. I assume that engine with gas/fuelt tank is down, so that gas and oil do not leak into the engine by gravity and the rotating string unit (cutting attachment) is up.

Please correct me if I am wrong.
Many thanks,
Vincent Huygen


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

IMHO, an engine should be stored in the "operating" position, the position it would be in if you were using it, if tilted, the carb should be higher than the fuel tank or crankcase. Have a good one. Geo


----------

